# Windows 10 motherboard driver concerns



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Planned to update to windows 10 before realizing my motherboard isn't fully supported (latest drivers are for windows 8.1). The board in question is an Intel DH67CL. I've read online that windows 10 bootup time is very slow on this motherboard when using windows 7 drivers.

Someone suggested to install the windows 8.1 drivers in compatibility mode. I'd like to know is this considered a good 'fix' for boards not officially supported by windows 10? Can I expect everything to function as smoothly as with a newer board would or am I better off just getting a new motherboard before transitioning to 10?

Also are bios updates for the mobo included with the drivers or is that an entirely separate thing?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I only see drivers available up to Windows 8.1.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/50101/Intel-Desktop-Board-DH67CL

Cannot guarantee you if Windows 10 may or may not work well in your computer.


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Of that much I'm aware. What I'm wondering is if there are other cases where drivers for mobos were installed in compatibility mode and worked fine thereafter.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its now passed the free upgrade timescale, have you purchased w10?


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

No I haven't, I don't plan to do so until I know whether my mobo can support it or not.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is there an issue with the current windows or something that you need from w10
why spend £100 if all is ok


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

No issues with 7, I'd rather not have to get 10 but I'll want dx12 support for my games eventually.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't describe that computer's Intel Core i3 or i5 or i7 processor or advise if it's using a dedicated graphics card instead of the processor's integrated Intel HD graphics, but it's my guess that *Intel DH67CL* motherboard will support Windows 10 okay.

According to its detailed specifications site, it has:
Intel H67 chipset
Realtek ALC892 high definition audio
Intel 82579V gigabit ethernet

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

The processor is an i5 3570, and yes I have a dedicated gpu with no interest in using any integrated solution. I hope you're right. Do you know of any cases where older motherboards have worked under windows 8 compatibility drivers on windows 10?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Intel Core i5-3570 3.40 GHz* quad core processor has *Intel HD Graphics 2500* integrated graphics and supports Windows 10.
I know that for a fact because it's the same processor and graphics that's in one of my Dell desktops that's running Windows 10.

I've never used Windows 8 or 8.1, so I can't comment on anything about it.
All of my Dell desktops came with Windows 7, and most of them are set up to dual boot with Windows 10, and I've had no driver issues.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

I know the processor supports windows 10, that was never the issue. I'm interested in knowing if my motherboard can function in windows 10 under windows 8.1 compatibility drivers, or if there is any precedent for older motherboards working on win 10 this way.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From the research that I've already done on that Intel motherboard, it's my belief that it'll work just fine with Windows 10 - which will provide the necessary Windows 10 drivers.
I've never tried to or had a need to use Windows 8.1 drivers in Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

The listed "windows 10" drivers for this board are the same as the windows 8.1 drivers, and haven't been updated since 2012, which is why it was suggested on another forum to try 8.1 drivers under compatibility mode in win 10.

Assuming I go ahead with this course of action, do the drivers generally come with a bios update? Or would I have to install that separately?


----------

